# I have bad habits, do you?



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I started knitting at age 9 and completed my first sweater at age 12. I have been knitting ever since. I am pretty much self taught. That is where I developed bad habits. I am ashamed to say, I am a pincher. I really want to learn to knit continental style but my tension is off and I drop stitches. It feels like I have 10 thumbs. Am I the only one?


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I would like to learn continental but I'll have to wait until I have time to devote to it. 

My bad habit is that I'm not good at finishing things - starting them is so much more fun.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is a knitter pincher? Search with google to no avail.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is a knitter pincher? Search with google to no avail.


My question too!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Is it a bad habit if it works for you and you get the desired results?
I figure the way you knit is comfortable for you, who is to say it is bad?
ayjay


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! &#128541;


----------



## thirteenthumbs (Nov 3, 2013)

That's why my name is thirteen thumbs.  I'm also self-taught. I've learned so much using youtube, including continental knitting. I bless that site almost every time I have a knit question! That being said, we all have bad habits because we don't have the knitting police standing over us. Thank heavens there aren't any knitting police! It's how we discover new stitches and new ways of doing things. And continental knitting isn't necessarily the best way to knit. It's just what's comfortable for some of us. You have good skills so just enjoy what you do.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I think any knitting teacher would be aghast. &#128563;


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am my own bad habit. I am like you, I learned as a child and have been pretty much self taught. I learned Continental some years ago. It is just like learning to knit from the start once you get over the awkwardness of it and get your own rhythm it becomes second nature. I also 'throw' if my left gets tired. I don't know about pinching.

As for a 'right' way or a 'wrong' way, I liken it to doing dishes. Everyone has their own way. As long as they are done and clean it is the right way.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! &#55357;&#56861;


I thought that was throwing? I do the same as you, anyway, my Mum knitted like that too. I didn't know it was a bad habit, I thought it was just knitting.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I would like to learn continental and portguese styles;however; I get fustrated easily.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

there really are no right or wrong ways to knit if you get a good fiinished product.

I can knit continental, but I automatically pick up the yarn in my right hand when I pick up my knitting, so that is the way I knit. It works.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

thirteenthumbs said:


> That's why my name is thirteen thumbs.  I'm also self-taught. I've learned so much using youtube, including continental knitting. I bless that site almost every time I have a knit question! That being said, we all have bad habits because we don't have the knitting police standing over us. Thank heavens there aren't any knitting police! It's how we discover new stitches and new ways of doing things. And continental knitting isn't necessarily the best way to knit. It's just what's comfortable for some of us. You have good skills so just enjoy what you do.


I love your Handle! I too love youTube. I use it a lot. I love this site too. I have learned a ton. I am even knitting socks and shawls because of it. I found that I love knitting lace too. You guys are so helpful.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Daisybel said:


> I thought that was throwing? I do the same as you, anyway, my Mum knitted like that too. I didn't know it was a bad habit, I thought it was just knitting.


So Daisybel, i am not the only one who knits like this? I think of it as little girl style. I heard a knitting teacher refer to it as a bad habit and pinching style.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I knit like you too. I'm left handed and it was the only way I could knit. It drove my mum mad, because she felt it looked too awkward. However I knit very neatly so I'm doing something right.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I knit like you too. I'm left handed and it was the only way I could knit. It drove my mum mad, because she felt it looked too awkward. However I knit very neatly so I'm doing something right.


Good for you. I'm glad that I am not alone. The results are what counts, right?!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Whatever it is, I wish I had time to do more of it! So many projects, so little time.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Daisybel said:


> Whatever it is, I wish I had time to do more of it! So many projects, so little time.


You will never be bored! 😊


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Vignewood said:


> You will never be bored! &#55357;&#56842;


I am very frequently bored, but always when I'm at work!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I learned to knit at seven. Then, at about 25, I joined some friends for stitch-n-bitch and was basically told I knitted wrong. I was taught by throwing. I could not get the hang of continental. Tried and tried- then gave up knitting for 25 years since I couldn't do it 'properly'. Fast forward 25 years: I decided that my knitting was JUST FINE but did want to figure out that puzzling method of my friends. I'd do one row continental (struggling all the way) to three rows of throwing. Eventually (a couple of weeks maybe) I found that I wasn't switching. Continental was just what I did.

Then I discovered my method for purling continental which is exceptionally quick and easy was also WRONG. I twist. Unlike the me of my youth, I decided I like what I do and twisting is in the eye of the beholder. (I can't make my left finger go up and down so I was wrapping the yarn the same direction as when knitting.) I learned continental combination (you just watch which is the leading edge). 

More time passes and I discovered how quickly I can use my right hand and needle to grab and snag clockwise, it the lace pattern really is going to make untwisting a twisted stitch a time-waster. 

The point is- as soon as I stopped fighting what I was doing and learned to enjoy it just as it was, learning a new way came about without any frustration. 

Also- I have just taught both right and left-handers who were complete non-knitters how to knit continental in the past couple of weeks. In less than a week's time, some are knitting and purling faster than some old hands, and able to see that leading edge if they do, indeed, twist. I have also learned that what they are doing does sometimes appear awkward when you face them, but if you get behind them, you can see the needles flying! How cool is that? 

Now to try to tackle teaching my left-handed friend that also has CP. I'll tell you all how it goes!


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I knit like you too. I'm left handed and it was the only way I could knit. It drove my mum mad, because she felt it looked too awkward. However I knit very neatly so I'm doing something right.


Same here :thumbup:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I find that when I am purling that I'm a pincher. When I knit I am a thrower. So, I basically knit 2 different ways. It works for me! I started knitting about 4 years ago. I lost my job and took a knitting class at a local community college just so I can get out of the house. The instructor was a hoot! She has been knitting for well over 50 years... and what she learned along the way, everyone knits differently. It's a combination of knits and purls and as long as you are having fun and complete projects you like, what difference does it make how you got there?


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Vignewood said:


> I think any knitting teacher would be aghast. 😳


If they are...fire them! LOL
I knit the same way you do...it works for me! I can knit continental...purling...not so much....but...I've knit OUR way for a very long time...so I find myself going back to my old ways. I don't think it's a bad habit...a habit, yes...just not bad!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

there is no wrong way, what is comfortable for you..but I did practice and practice till I got continental down pat...I go so much faster and it is just more comfortable now for me to do..


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I think any knitting teacher would be aghast. 😳


Nah. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Knit the way you want to. Whatever knitting method makes you happy is the "right" one.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Holy cow! I'm a 'pincher' also. I've not heard that word. Thought I was a thrower. People have said that I look awkward when I knit, but it's very comfortable for me and my tension is good so--guess I'll keep on keeping on&#9786;


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Vignewood: My Teacher would too!


----------



## patringo (Feb 11, 2014)

you are knitting as you learned. i do too. i get frustrated when an instructor puts a student down for their method of doing something. sounds to me like your only "bad habit" is letting other people make you feel "wrong". the method you use is your choice and no one, especially an instructor, should put you down for it. 
please, please yourself, and do it the way that works for you. that may mean continuing as you are now or learning a new method. your choice.
i am currently trying to learn continental and find it very difficult and awkward. however, i am learning it because i want to do so. always my choice, as it is your choice.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That's not a 'bad habit', it's your personal knitting style. There are so many ways to knit! No one "right" way, but many right ways. 

My daughter knits like you do (pinching). Totally opposite of my way, which is continental. I am a knitting teacher and I wouldn't DREAM of telling her to change what works and is comfortable for her. What is the point in that?


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the explanation.
I know the fastest way is the continental, also known European method, but I knit standard or lever method, as my mother taught me: http://www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/leverstyle.shtm
I think after so many years, I'm to old to change my method.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Having crocheted 30+ years right-handed...no one was around to teach me how to do it left-handed.

I'm virtually self taught on needle-tatting and knitting. All three are held in the Continental style.

I agree that you should find your own style in anything...this year I picked up how to cast on for double-knitting, turkish, and used the turkish CO for my first toe-up pair of socks (didn't have to change my YO, short-row heel method...kept on stitching!).

My Mom has a nice observation...no one told me I could NOT do the stitches. Prismaticr was skeptical on my double-knitting CO...but I got the correct stitches worked once learned! Now I need to teach myself the 2 socks in 1...even if I am doing it on 2 matched mm fixed circulars instead of the original DPN.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I learned to crochet at the age of 8 and did not knit until about 14 or 15. I think most of us that started out crocheting tend to be continental knitters. It just comes naturally because of the way crochet thread is held.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

No, not the only one.... I'm 70+ and artiritic fingers and I'm so jealous of the people that can!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


I have done that - pinching. I have been working on learning continental, since I joined this forum.

It takes time if your style is very ingrained. I would suggest these hints:
Many people find purling the hardest part of holding your yarn in the left hand - I am still one. So, practice on a garter stitch or in the round on circular needles as this allows you to get used to using the left hand by doing just knit stitch.

Once you do start to get the hang of keeping the tension on the yarn in the left hand, if you are anywhere near your tension when holding in the right hand, then begin to do some continental, when you get tired switch back. You will get better the more you do.

For me the desire to learn other styles of knitting stems from increasing arthritic problems in my right hand and shoulder which limits my knitting time - bummer. By being able to switch crafts and styles I can do a bit more. Also they say that learning new techniques stimulates your brain which may help ward off dementia. I hope so!

By the way I am a self taught crocheter, and I hold the yarn in my right hand, so I am working on holding in my left hand but i find it slow going also.


----------



## adje8795 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok, I'm headed to YouTube. I don't even know enough to ask questions! I don't know what 'throwing' is. I don't know what 'continental' style is. I learned to crochet at about the age of 10 and put it away for cross-stitch for about 30 years. Now, I'm crocheting again and I want to do some of the fabulous knitting projects I'm seeing. From all of your remarks, I see that YouTube is the place to go. Any suggestions about which videos (or teachers) are better? Or places to avoid? I can't believe how much jargon there is in knitting and I had no idea there was a 'right' or 'wrong' way to do it! I figured that, as long as it looked good, I had done a good job. Just wanted to weigh in. I'll be heading to YouTube in just a minute! Thanks, all!!


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

adje8795 said:


> Ok, I'm headed to YouTube. I don't even know enough to ask questions! I don't know what 'throwing' is. I don't know what 'continental' style is. I learned to crochet at about the age of 10 and put it away for cross-stitch for about 30 years. Now, I'm crocheting again and I want to do some of the fabulous knitting projects I'm seeing. From all of your remarks, I see that YouTube is the place to go. Any suggestions about which videos (or teachers) are better? Or places to avoid? I can't believe how much jargon there is in knitting and I had no idea there was a 'right' or 'wrong' way to do it! I figured that, as long as it looked good, I had done a good job. Just wanted to weigh in. I'll be heading to YouTube in just a minute! Thanks, all!!


Good luck. There is so much to learn. Have fun with it and ask lots of questions along the way. 😊


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

There are no knitting police. As long as you are happy with the results it doesn't matter how you hold the yarn. I am a thrower and can't get the hang of the continental way, but have no problem with my left hand and picking when I knit fair aisle. I don't stress over it.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! &#55357;&#56861;


Don't give up. It's awkward for everyone in the beginning. Practice on scrap yarn, not something you are making. I know I was all thumbs in the beginning and now I won't knit any other way. If you have a lys, ask for help.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

There are no bad habits! Just things not everyone else does!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a few naughty tricks i like to use when knitting patterns are repeated,so i don't get bored i like to make small changes to to the patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


Your not the only one! Lol. I knit the same way, and I'm finding continental a little hard, but with practice i'm sure we'll both get there.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I think any knitting teacher would be aghast. 😳


So to heck with her. There are no knitting "rules." If it works for you and you're satisfied with the final results, good for you and everyone else be damned


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Vignewood said:


> I started knitting at age 9 and completed my first sweater at age 12. I have been knitting ever since. I am pretty much self taught. That is where I developed bad habits. I am ashamed to say, I am a pincher. I really want to learn to knit continental style but my tension is off and I drop stitches. It feels like I have 10 thumbs. Am I the only one?


I guess you are not just 13... therefore I am betting that you have been knitting for more than just 2 or 3 years (being polite)...
any way... since you have been knitting for a fairly long time...and developed good tension with the Throw method... and wish to change to Continental...It will take time to adjust to the change and learn how to best tension your yarn to make your stitches evenly.
Time, patience and practice will allow you to learn these things.
Be good to yourself..do not expect to be a perfect knitter of the Continental style in just a few days or weeks. If it took you a while to learn English knitting...figure it will take you a while to learn a new way to knit.
Jane


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am like you.. A self-taught knitter. When I first taught myself the knit stitch I was a thrower... Had no idea there were other ways to knit! Later, after I joined KP I taught myself to knit continental because I love fair isle and I use a combination of the two when knitting fair isle.

When I first started knitting, I had hand pain.... Even bought a pair of anti-fatigue gloves to counteract the pain. I learned to relax and let the yarn do the work and re-trained myself to have a MUCH more relaxed style of knitting. The bonus is that I am a "standard" knitter... I never NEED to do a gauge swatch, but measure my gauge after a few rows and I am always spot on. Of course the hand pain is long gone 

I am constantly learning and trying new things every day and my knitting gets better every day. Think of it as "learning" a new technique and not "having to change" the way you are doing things. Of course if you are happy and satisfied with your knitting, there is no reason to change a thing.

We train ourselves to do new things every day. You can train yourself to learn all kinds of things with regards to knitting... If you have the desire and wish to be more versatile! Go for it!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


That's just what I do!! it was the way my own Mom taught me and I don't know anyone else who does it!!!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

lexiemae said:


> That's just what I do!! it was the way my own Mom taught me and I don't know anyone else who does it!!!


You do now! There are several of us who knit like that so welcome to the club!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Daisybel said:


> You do now! There are several of us who knit like that so welcome to the club!


Do you know when I went to junior school I could already knit well and was made to knit a horrible yellow dishcloth, YUK!! .
The teacher, Miss Godfrey, kept making me undo it and made me try and knit it the "proper" way.
I never did/have and my knitting turns out just fine!!


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


This is how I knit......I allows me to alter tension as I go........Why do you think it is a bad habit?


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


I do it the same way!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My question too!


same herre!


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Daisybel said:


> I am very frequently bored, but always when I'm at work!


Hah!! :lol:


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

I have knitted the "European way" which I gather is using the right hand rather than the continental way. I think either is good provided you are comfortable with it and you produce good results. If I learn continental I think it will slow me up for some considerable while because after a lifetime of knitting I just "do it". Like driving, typing, cycling it's automatic isn't it?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm so relieved to have read all the posts in this thread. A few of us knitting ' girls ' teach children to knit. One of our number whose idea it was, insists that the traditional English method as in knitting books, is the correct way to knit. She also brings this thought to our adult knitting group. I've always maintained there's no right or wrong way as does almost every other knitter there. . 
It's so much easier if we all knit as is comfortable.
Way to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not a text book knitter either, but it works for me, so I just go with it!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Daisybel said:


> I would like to learn continental but I'll have to wait until I have time to devote to it.
> 
> My bad habit is that I'm not good at finishing things - starting them is so much more fun.


i'm with you on that one! Can't understand why I keep "losing" needles....then I run across another unfinished project with the needles I was looking for. Now, to finish the UFO or leave on cord and take the needles?????


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I started knitting at age 9 and completed my first sweater at age 12. I have been knitting ever since. I am pretty much self taught. That is where I developed bad habits. I am ashamed to say, I am a pincher. I really want to learn to knit continental style but my tension is off and I drop stitches. It feels like I have 10 thumbs. Am I the only one?


As Elizabeth Zimmerman said, "there is NO wrong way to knit" if it works for you!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I learned combination knitting from my mother as a child. Some knitting instructor was horrified by my "backward" purl, and I was switched to English style. (I wrap the yarn around my index finger.). I've practiced continental again since getting on KP and concluded, for ME, if I do continental, combination is faster and easier, and I have no trouble reading the stitches to know whether to do the knit stitch through the back loop to untwist the twist from the purl, and making the few other changes necessary. However, at this point, I prefer and am faster at using English style. By the way, I believe that the "worlds faster knitters" knit English. But I don't knit for speed, but for pleasure. If you enjoy knitting and your results, you knit the right way for you.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
I'm also self-taught. I used books, YouTube, etc. For the first few months I was knitting what I thought was the knit stitch & later, when I met some actual knitters, learned was really knit through the back of the loop. I had to stop, relearn how to do the knit stitch, then move on! I'm sure I have all sorts of bad habits. I'm not sure I really care. If it works for me, why not?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I am also self taught and experienced knitters would most probably be horrified to see me knitting, but I get the results I like and others seem to appreciate so why bother changing. I am relaxed the way I do it and you can't teach some old dogs new tricks, so I'll curl up in my basket and ejoy my knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been knitting continental since I started so I don't know any other way. I guess I developed that "habit" over 50 years ago. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

davislady said:


> me too... love start things


Starting? Two afghans, one baby hat and one baby sweater, and 3 quilts in process. At least 10 other projects in my head. Yes I do finish things, but I get bored I switch between quilting and knitting, I usually knit when I need rest.


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> .... Now, a bad habit is,staying up,half the night on KP...


 :thumbup: No truer words were ever spoken (written) then those and from a very respected sage :!: :lol:


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

No, you are not alone. My mother would put the stitches on my needle, when I was about ten, and I would lock myself in the bathroom so she would not see the holes in my work. I eventually learned how to knit and purl and even do some cables, although I like the knit pattern. My first thing was a scarf. Then in my early 20's when phentex was all the rage I knit all my sister-in-laws slippers because that was all I could afford. As the years went on I would try baby outfits, then toddlers then I lost interest for awhile and just started back up again a few years ago. I don't really have a stash I try and use up what I have before starting a new project. What got me back into things were the fingerless mittens, cowls, caplets and infinity scarves. My knitting can vary from tight to loose depending on my moods. I have always gotten compliments on my articles so I must be doing something right. Soldier on girl and keep knitting, we all have our unique way of doing things. :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I think any knitting teacher would be aghast. 😳


I had to laugh, when I read this because I am a knitting teacher for Jo-Ann's. All I can say is if it works for you and you get results that you like, it's fine. As you said you're self-taught... actually, so am I, but I learned from a book and have not picked up too many bad habits. So, if your way of knitting works for you... keep doing it, as you taught yourself. If you can read and follow patterns with your method then you're doing fine. But, if it conflicts with patterns... I recommend you learn a more conventional knitting method.

Also, if you want to learn continental, you will have to be patient with yourself and just stick to it until it's second nature to you. Practice, practice, practice. I know... learning new tricks isn't easy, but it's doable. Once you've mastered it, you'll be glad you stuck to the task of learning "new tricks". Best of luck to you, and enjoy the process.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


I used to knit exactly like that until I realized/learned that tensioning the yarn by wrapping it through my fingers made an enormous difference in the look of my knitting. I do still throw, however.


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

I am a pincher also. I have for 50 years. I am not even going to try to change. I have enough stress in my life, I knit to relax and trying to reteach myself a different method to help releave my stress would be too stressful. go with what you are comfortable with.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Unless you absolutely WANT to tackle a new method, why bother? Remember, this is a "whatever does the job" talent....


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I had to laugh, when I read this because I am a knitting teacher for Jo-Ann's. All I can say is if it works for you and you get results that you like, it's fine. As you said you're self-taught... actually, so am I, but I learned from a book and have not picked up too many bad habits. So, if your way of knitting works for you... keep doing it, as you taught yourself. If you can read and follow patterns with your method then you're doing fine. But, if it conflicts with patterns... I recommend you learn a more conventional knitting method.
> 
> Also, if you want to learn continental, you will have to be patient with yourself and just stick to it until it's second nature to you. Practice, practice, practice. I know... learning new tricks isn't easy, but it's doable. Once you've mastered it, you'll be glad you stuck to the task of learning "new tricks". Best of luck to you, and enjoy the process.


you must be a great teacher!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

inishowen said:


> I knit like you too. I'm left handed and it was the only way I could knit. It drove my mum mad, because she felt it looked too awkward. However I knit very neatly so I'm doing something right.


I'm a lefty, too, and learned to knit right handed because no one would teach me left handed. I throw. I have taught myself continental knitting, but I haven't learned the continental purl so unless the garment is all knitting, I can't really manage it.

People who can knit continental style and flick both knitting and purling amaze me. I'd like to be able to do that.

Even if I learned, I think I would fall back to throwing if the pattern was even slightly intricate. 50 years of brain and muscle memory are pretty hard to overcome.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I try and try to knit Continental, every time I do a garter stitch project. But just can't get a good tension, and it looks sloppy.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


same here ....
 viddie


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


Actually that is pretty close to Throw method... yes you hold the yarn in a slightly different manner...but the Throw method takes the hand off the needle to "throw" the yarn over to make the stitch... so you are not so very different.

If you are having trouble with the Continental PURL stitch... check out a video on Combined Continental .. the purl stitch is much easier to do that way...but you will have to knit into your stitches on the return row by knitting into the back leg of the stitch rather than the front leg....it is still the leg that is closest to your working needle...just different position.

The purl stitch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INSdE2UD9GY

Directions for both Knit and Purl stitches.

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/05/combined-knitting-tutorial/ 
Jane


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Elliemay said:


> you must be a great teacher!


Oh, you are sweet to say that. I do my best; I love teaching this wonderful skill that so many of us enjoy. I'm retired, but I felt it would be a good way to earn a few extra "shekles" and have fun at the same time.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, now is a good time to learn another way to knit. Start out with cotton dishcloths. You can knit every row and the dishes won't care if the stitches are uneven. Besides, knitting is always trying to stabilize it self. After a couple of washings, it will look great.

I am doing the above and it is working OK.

knittykitty


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

NO! I've tried to learn to knit continental, but generally give up after a row or two because I've not yet learned how to control the tension.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> .....
> Also, if you want to learn continental, you will have to be patient with yourself and just stick to it until it's second nature to you. Practice, practice, practice. I know... learning new tricks isn't easy, but it's doable. Once you've mastered it, you'll be glad you stuck to the task of learning "new tricks". Best of luck to you, and enjoy the process.


How very true... patience is also a big plus...but lots and lots of practice there are some videos and written directions that are quite helpful for learning Combined Continental for those having trouble with the purl stitch...MUCH eaiser to complete since it is so similar to working the knit stitch.

Directions for both Knit and Purl stitches.
http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/05/combined-knitting-tutorial/

Video showing how to do PURL stitch in Combined Continental Knitting.





Jane


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I tried continental too but my English flicker method is too engrained in me to make an effective change. If I was 60 years younger I might persevere but not now. Continental looked so easy but alas....


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

chickkie said:


> there really are no right or wrong ways to knit if you get a good fiinished product.
> 
> I can knit continental, but I automatically pick up the yarn in my right hand when I pick up my knitting, so that is the way I knit. It works.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

I'm sorry you feel ashamed to be a pincher! (As long as you're not "pinching" things from stores!) I was too, but really wanted to learn continental knitting. My tension was off for quite a while but I just stuck with it and now I'm happy to say that my tension is pretty good - not perfect but passable. It's just doing it time and time again. I made a couple of baby blankets with a yarn that had some varying textures and thus disguised the tension flaws. I'm so glad I stuck with it. You can too.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

They say it is very good to try to learn that type of new skill with the non-dominant hand. It engages all sorts of parts of the brain. I'd sure rate me trying to seriously learn Continental fast enough to really knit with it in that group of difficult things. 

I'd also like to learn to knit by feel, but so far I can't trust that past a few slow stitches either.

My problem with continental is tensioning the yarn and I've tried all sorts of ways and no dice, maybe if someone actually sat down next to me and yanked my hands around it would take. 
If I want to get really frustrated I watch that video of The Yarn Harlot doing her Irish Cottage version of knitting her Grannie taught her. Watch that and weep!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

JTM said:


> How very true... patience is also a big plus...but lots and lots of practice there are some videos and written directions that are quite helpful for learning Combined Continental for those having trouble with the purl stitch...MUCH eaiser to complete since it is so similar to working the knit stitch.
> 
> Directions for both Knit and Purl stitches.
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/05/combined-knitting-tutorial/
> ...


Thanks for the links, Jane. They should be very helpful to anyone wanting to learn combined continental.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I am a self taught knitter, too... from a pamphlet when I was 17 and laid up in the hospital for months because hit a drunk driver hit me. I am a thrower and I take my right hand off the needles every stitch, too, but my left hand holds or balances both needle tips when I throw. I tried pinching, like you described.... how do you keep even tension that way? My pamphlet taught me to thread the yarn over my right index finger, under the middle finger and over the ring finger. The yarn glides through this way for great even tension


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I meant to add that I tried learning continental style a few years back, but my tension is so perfect the throwing way, that I stuck with it. Maybe instead of learning continental, you might try threading the yarn over and under your right hand fingers to see how you like that.


----------



## KathyZ (Mar 23, 2014)

I learned to knit from my mother. Completely dropped needle.  I recently changed my technique to the lever method, with the yard wrapped around the finger. Quite comfortable with this method. Whenever I try continental I drop stitches, so I gave up.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

imalulu said:


> I am a self taught knitter, too... from a pamphlet when I was 17 and laid up in the hospital for months because hit a drunk driver hit me. I am a thrower and I take my right hand off the needles every stitch, too, but my left hand holds or balances both needle tips when I throw. I tried pinching, like you described.... how do you keep even tension that way? My pamphlet taught me to thread the yarn over my right index finger, under the middle finger and over the ring finger. The yarn glides through this way for great even tension


I don't know but my tension is perfect and my swatches always come out right on. I think i will stick with pinching.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I started knitting at age 9 and completed my first sweater at age 12. I have been knitting ever since. I am pretty much self taught. That is where I developed bad habits. I am ashamed to say, I am a pincher. I really want to learn to knit continental style but my tension is off and I drop stitches. It feels like I have 10 thumbs. Am I the only one?


No, you certainly aren't. I didn't learn to knit until I was 30-something; was also self-taught. After observing some employees in the LYS knitting continental style, I found some books on it and switched (I was too painfully shy back then to ask anyone for anything). It took quite awhile, and as you say, I felt all thumbs. Like most new skills, it takes a LOT of practice for most of us. When it clicked in, however, I knew I had found my knitting niche and have never looked back. Occasionally I will try throwing because that's DH's technique, and I'm now all thumbs at that :~).


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I have been knitting for 60 years. I was taught by wondeful Russian women. I have tried continental all my life, does not come natural and have finally stopped trying. Not that I don't use a combination. Knitting is for pleasure, not a contest.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


This is how DH knits.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> Holy cow! I'm a 'pincher' also. I've not heard that word. Thought I was a thrower. People have said that I look awkward when I knit, but it's very comfortable for me and my tension is good so--guess I'll keep on keeping on☺


Oh gee, I've knit like this for over 50 years. Didn't know it was called throwing until a couple of years ago and now I find out I'm a pincher, not a thrower! Don't care what it's called, I enjoy the process and it seems to work OK. I think that's the beauty of the craft, do what works for you!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

And again - knit the way you like and works for you - There are so many styles, and you know what?- They all produce a knitted fabric for making things with beautiful fibers!

That being said, IF you have a curiosity or reason to to learn new techniques, do try them. I have tried so many styles that I can't really remember what "style" I used to use. But each time I try something new I pick up a little trick that works for me somewhere. I enjoy learning new stuff, but realize that's not everybody. Even I use my tried and true method when in a hurry or stressed.

No one has mentioned Portuguese or Peruvian style: very different but useful for purling - in this style the yarn is wrapped around your neck right to left - and you use your thumb to flick the yarn around the needle tip. Works beautifully for me - when I think of it. Here is Andrea Wong [ she has several other videos on you tube] demonstrating it.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11ojPTiIPWU#aid=P9VQjXdxe9Q

Another good teacher, Liat Gat uses both methods when teaching, and will demonstrate how to knit holding yarn in both right and left hand. She also has a video on the ten things that slow knitters down. I look at it every so often because while I don't really care to knit fast -I do care about smoothly and with less hand and shoulder strain. You can use those tips that work for you and with your style. Here is a link: http://knitfreedom.com/classes/knit-faster This is not a free video, but she does have 278 free short videos on you tube :http://www.youtube.com/user/LiatMGat/featured with lots of great information. I find her videos as well as Very Pink's and Interweave the best at showing techniques very clearly.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I hook my thumb under the r/h needle and have the yarn in front of my first knuckle of my first finger. I extend the finger to 'throw' the yarn around the needle. The thumb keeps the needle steady (but can get rubbed by rough yarn).


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

I usually have a few projects on the go. Some I can watch with and some I have to concentrate on without watching TV say. I might put making up to one side after I've pressed and pinned the pieces. All works out in the end though! If we were all the same ...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

bad habits? Not ME! LOL LOL


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


I have a friend that knits the same way. Try Continental but it takes practice. I do it different than the videos b/c it is easier for me. My own little quirk. I am happy with it though. My tension is good so that is all that matters. Results are the same with my left as my right. All is good.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I am just hopeless at knitting continental style. So, I continue on with my American/English style and am happy with that.

Hazel


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Martyr, thanks for the videos!!! I would love to try Portuguese knitting!

I have so many bad habits, I can't even begin to list them!! I will say that when I learned to knit at my LYS, she attempted to teach me to throw --- as an avid crocheter, it absolutely didn't work!! She immediately switched me to continental. We were off to the races!!

I have since had to learn to farrow so that I could attempt two-handed fair isle. I'm still working on this!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I often finish my projects but let them pile up until I feel like sewing them together. They often sit there for a long time!

Hazel


----------



## WordLady (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been knitting for a few years. I took a beginner class at Michaels and the teacher taught the throwing way (or whatever it's called). Then I saw someone knitting by picking up the yarn without throwing, so I learned to do that by looking at drawings/photos in a book. I mostly use that method because there seems to be less movement, which is good because I've always got a couple of dogs on each side, and they pretty much keep me pinned in! I also do the throwing now and then. I've heard that switching can help to avoid repetitive stress problems. Don't know if it's true! I do think that if you practice you'll come to enjoy it, and you might also enjoy being able to switch from one method to the other now and again.
Pamala at Dogs' Little Acre in SoCal (soon to be in Texas!!!!)


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I started knitting at age 9 and completed my first sweater at age 12. I have been knitting ever since. I am pretty much self taught. That is where I developed bad habits. I am ashamed to say, I am a pincher. I really want to learn to knit continental style but my tension is off and I drop stitches. It feels like I have 10 thumbs. Am I the only one?


I learned pretty much the same and I figure if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

My grandmother initially taught me to knit, however she lived in Washington, DC as I lived in NY. So there after I am self taught. I had to teach myself to read patterns. What I would do is read patterns as if they where novels, and visualize what it is that was being described until I was able to truly understand. So all of my "bad" habits I had to recognize as such and try to correct them. A process that I am still trying to learn to unlearn. I view it as a marathon not a sprint, and understand that it will take time to correct. Being on this site allows me to know that there is still hope for me.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> I think any knitting teacher would be aghast. 😳


So what? If it works for you it is NOT bad or wrong.


----------



## WordLady (Apr 12, 2014)

That is such a cool video! I'm going to add that method to my repertoire as soon as I get to my knitting this afternoon. Thanks for posting the link! (Yes, you do need to remove the s after the http for the link to work).
Pamala at Dogs' Little Acre (soon to be in Texas!!!)


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

There are no bad habits - just different techniques!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

If it works for you why is it a bad habit? Did the knitting police ticket you? 
:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Chrissy107 (Apr 27, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


Yay at last I have found someone who knits the same way as I do. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Chrissy107 said:


> Yay at last I have found someone who knits the same way as I do. I thought it was just me.


Welcome to the club. It appears that there are many of us!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

When I try to knit Continental, my left-hand fingers just don't seem attached to my brain and the yarn just goes everywhere! I'm a flicker and a flicker I must stay.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 14 years old, and that is now over 60 years ago. I learned the English method. Because so many knit continental I decided I should to. I did learn the knit stitch but just can't seem to conquer the purl stitch. Really didn't enjoy the change either so am still a thrower. When I learned to knit I knit in the round on DPN's. That was the only method back then to knit in the round. Tried to cast for Magic Loop two socks at a time. That was a joke, had such a mess of yarn and stitches, had to cut the yarn to get the mess undone. I shall stick to my English method and go back to knitting on my beloved DPN's for socks. Knitting is supposed to be relaxing and enjoyable, not tearing your hair out.


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

My thoughts on not only this but any craft is, if it works for you and get the result you are looking for, then how can it be wrong? Just because someone else may do it differently, I would not say it is a wrong way to do it, just YOUR way of doing it! Dont change a thing. Stick with what works for you! You say Tomatoe, I say Tomato kind of a thing! lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Well..... I will also admit to dropping the needle from my right hand to wrap the yarn, too....... and I haven't been able train myself not to, since finding out that I could be flicking or throwing the yarn..... So I will continue this until further notice as at least I can knit this way.


----------



## thirteenthumbs (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you. My handle is well-earned. I love knitting socks. Had to stop any and all knitting recently because I have a torn rotator cuff; right in the beginning of gardening season too. sigh


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I imagine each of us has our own style of knitting that works for us. So who is to say that's wrong or a bad habit? 
I would have to say my bad habit is leaving my knitting laying all over near where I sit to knit. I even have supplies on my computer desk for when I knit straight off the computer site where I found the pattern. Bless his heart, my DH doesn't complain, so I don't complain about the mess around his recliner.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

who said it is a bad habit, if it works for you and looks nice, it is just a different way of doing the same thing. I taught myself both crochet and knitting and I don't even want to know how others do things because my way works for me.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have actually taught people to knit that way. I have always knit like that. But I now can "pick" if that's what you call it. I don't have to let go of the needles. I keep the yarn on my left index finger and just pick it up with my right needle. It's not continental but it is fast. But to purl I still have to let go of the needles to wrap the yarn. Doesn't matter to me. As long as I get something done!


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, I have to thank you for asking about bad habits, because it peaked my curiosity and I went on Utube and figured out why my continental purl stitches twist.. I bring the yarn under rather than over.. and now I need to decide if I want to try to correct it, or keep doing what I have been doing. Isn't it wonderful you can learn something new every day!


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

thirteenthumbs said:


> Thank you. My handle is well-earned. I love knitting socks. Had to stop any and all knitting recently because I have a torn rotator cuff; right in the beginning of gardening season too. sigh


Buck up Thirteenthumbs.. I had rotator cuff surgery last May. I seriously thought I would go insane with my arm strapped to my body for 5 or 6 weeks. I discovered I could knit with my hands down by my hip after about 2 weeks. I am not sure if you can find my Sanity Afghan posted here - but that is what I made while I was in recovery. With practice you may be able to too.. maybe even with the tear.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> I often finish my projects but let them pile up until I feel like sewing them together. They often sit there for a long time!
> 
> Hazel


We have a twin bad habit :~). And the projects that have no sewing together wait a long time to be blocked. I have a stack of six shawls awaiting me.....


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Roe I don't think you should judge yourself so harshly. Just accept and love your craft. It doesn't matter - really.


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Roe I don't think you should judge yourself so harshly. Just accept and love your craft. It doesn't matter - really.


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

My grandmother was a person who could go to someones house and see a doily or something else and come home and knit or crochet it. I am the lucky recipient of a bedapread she made me when I was a little girl. I learned to knit by looking over her shoulder as she was teaching my stepmother and crochet before I went to school. I don't know what method I use I just do it and and almost 85 I don't think I am going to change.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> We have a twin bad habit :~). And the projects that have no sewing together wait a long time to be blocked. I have a stack of six shawls awaiting me.....


I'm so glad someone has the same bad habit that I do!

Hazel


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Daisybel said:


> My bad habit is that I'm not good at finishing things - starting them is so much more fun.


That is my bad habit as well. also I don't always put the instructions, if I am using a pattern with the item I have put aside. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I have lots of bad habits, have tried continental for 3 yrs to no avail. I am so very slow. Worst knitting habit is starting projects because they look so interesting and beautiful, then quit because something else has come along. Then when I try and go back to the old project, I have forgotten how to do it, it is difficult, so I go on to something else.
Someone mentioned washing dishes differently. When one of my sons spent a semester in London he said they don't rinse the dishes, just wash and dry them. Is that true? And in all the pictures he sent home he had that big American smile that was made perfect by much dental and orthodontial care, while the others all smiled with closed lips. His flat mates said he had American teeth. Do you think not rinsing dishes could have something to do with that? Just wondering. :shock:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I always rinsed dishes before drying, but now I use a dishwasher. As for the American teeth, yes they used to have better teeth than us. Now it's changed, children get the orthodontic treatment they need on the free NHS. A lot of adults are going for those bright white veneers on their teeth which look very unnatural.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I have so many I don't know where to begin?!!! I rinse dishes before putting them in the dishwasher. I drop my left needle to wrap the yarn around the right needle. I have a stack of knitted items waiting to be sewn together. I have 8 baby blankets waiting to be steam ironed I have four books on the go - bedroom, bathroom, kitchen and living room. oh yes,i have a KOBO in the car for reading if we are driving any distance - i.e. into Vancouver! I also have a stack of ironing to do. oh dear, I would hate to be perfect - it must be soooo boring!!!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ayjay said:


> Is it a bad habit if it works for you and you get the desired results?
> I figure the way you knit is comfortable for you, who is to say it is bad?
> ayjay


In case no one has answered your question. Your answer is ... although there is a definite way to knit, whether English, Continental, Combined Continental, left-handed, or right-handed, if YOU have developed a method that works for YOU and you're happy with the outcome... then it's knitting, and it's fine.

There is no good or bad, or right way OR wrong way, as long as you are happy with the results. The only "problem" you may encounter is that some written patterns may not develop as the pattern calls for... but, there again, if YOU are happy with the outcome. Then go for it...

Good for you, for developing what works for you.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I knew someone would ask, i should have explained. I hold the yarn in my right hand between my thumb and forefinger and take my hand off the needle with every stitch to knit and purl. I have tried to throw and cannot do it. That was how my Mom knit. I know knitting continental style is faster, but not for me at this point! 😝


Now I find out I am a thrower, crotch and pinch knitter!!! I am really messed up!


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Vignewood, That's the way my Mom taught me also. Can't break the habit. Members of my knitting group in our community & also my Prayer Shawl friends knit differently. Have a great day.
DotS


----------



## thirteenthumbs (Nov 3, 2013)

Elliemay said:


> Buck up Thirteenthumbs.. I had rotator cuff surgery last May. I seriously thought I would go insane with my arm strapped to my body for 5 or 6 weeks. I discovered I could knit with my hands down by my hip after about 2 weeks. I am not sure if you can find my Sanity Afghan posted here - but that is what I made while I was in recovery. With practice you may be able to too.. maybe even with the tear.


Thanks for the encouragement Elliemay. This is my second go 'round with a torn rotator cuff. I see the dr again Wed. Am hoping he'll send me back to the therapist instead of to the surgeon. Sneaking in a little gardening here and there where I can. That's not supposed to be on the program either but gardening doesn't wait.


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Hi!
> I'm also self-taught. I used books, YouTube, etc. For the first few months I was knitting what I thought was the knit stitch & later, when I met some actual knitters, learned was really knit through the back of the loop. I had to stop, relearn how to do the knit stitch, then move on! I'm sure I have all sorts of bad habits. I'm not sure I really care. If it works for me, why not?


No, no, no...I was taught by a lovely woman from Colombia to knit through the back of the stitch. She does some of the most beautiful work I've ever seen. Now, I know I knit Continental Combined and can even find some videos on You-Tube that knit like this. The only problem I've had was doing a pattern that called for YOs, and she was gone for a month...so, I just did them like I learned to in crochet. Exactly backwards according to everything I've learned since. Have I changed how I do it ...no, it works for me. If someone doesn't like it, they can give me a knitting ticket


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Mary Mc Connell said:


> Hi Inishowen,I see your name here regularly . I was born and raised in N Ireland .
> I have heard it said that to teach a left handed person to knit you sit with them in front of a mirror ,I have not tried it but I expect it would work .You sound like you are doing fine using whatever method you use .
> Because of arthritis in my wrists and hands I have had to change how I knit ,it's slower but I get it done ,haven't done a big project in a long time .
> I don't think I can ever learn the Continental method ,I have used the throw method all my life .


A left-handed friend with right-handed kids told me she would sit facing them and have them imitate what she did, worked for them.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Martyr, thanks for the videos!!! I would love to try Portuguese knitting!
> 
> I have so many bad habits, I can't even begin to list them!! I will say that when I learned to knit at my LYS, she attempted to teach me to throw --- as an avid crocheter, it absolutely didn't work!! She immediately switched me to continental. We were off to the races!!
> 
> I have since had to learn to farrow so that I could attempt two-handed fair isle. I'm still working on this!


Farrow???


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

WordLady said:


> I've been knitting for a few years. I took a beginner class at Michaels and the teacher taught the throwing way (or whatever it's called). Then I saw someone knitting by picking up the yarn without throwing, so I learned to do that by looking at drawings/photos in a book. I mostly use that method because there seems to be less movement, which is good because I've always got a couple of dogs on each side, and they pretty much keep me pinned in! I also do the throwing now and then. I've heard that switching can help to avoid repetitive stress problems. Don't know if it's true! I do think that if you practice you'll come to enjoy it, and you might also enjoy being able to switch from one method to the other now and again.
> Pamala at Dogs' Little Acre in SoCal (soon to be in Texas!!!!)


Where in Texas?


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I keep trying to knit the continental style - I even watched a video of a man kitting 60 stitches on a very small circular needle the continental style with no probelm at all! Whereas I am trying to do just that and I'm hopeless, I can't seem to even hold the wool well, its even too tight or too loose, but I shall keep on trying....


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

riggy said:


> I keep trying to knit the continental style - I even watched a video of a man kitting 60 stitches on a very small circular needle the continental style with no probelm at all! Whereas I am trying to do just that and I'm hopeless, I can't seem to even hold the wool well, its even too tight or too loose, but I shall keep on trying....


Like all new techniques, it's just a matter of practice until you develop the muscle memory. If you intend to knit Continental, I recommend you learn the Combined purl stitch. IMHO it's much easier than the standard Continental purl. There's a good video on You-Tube.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I started knitting at age 9 and completed my first sweater at age 12. I have been knitting ever since. I am pretty much self taught. That is where I developed bad habits. I am ashamed to say, I am a pincher. I really want to learn to knit continental style but my tension is off and I drop stitches. It feels like I have 10 thumbs. Am I the only one?


 I learned about the same age as you and made my first complete sweater during high school.
As for technique, I made twisted stitches until I was over 50, when I learned to knit Continental and control my tension much better. I learned to "read" my knitting and use the leading loop and my stitches untwisted and started to lay flat. I found that I dropped fewer stitches doing it correctly, too!
Now, I can knit easily with the yarn over either hand and pick or throw. Practice has given me more speed although I don't even TRY to knit fast. 
Knitting is a relaxation and enjoyment for me...it's not a race.
I am now just starting to expand my expertise to include cables [worked without that extra needle] and other fancy-schmancy stuff, including lacey projects and patterns with combinations I haven't done before; or make up a pattern as I go along and see how it works out. If I don't like the way it's going? Froggy time! [Oh, to have a dollar or even a dime for all the stockingnette stitches I have done! We call it simply stocking stitch today.]
These days, I follow JJ's "galloping horse" rule [It'll never be seen from the back of a galloping horse---fix or not as you wish] for most small errors that won't affect fit or pattern unless the project is a "learning experience" and then I tink- or frog-and-fix. I've done a lot of FAF the past three years!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Clancy P said:


> Farrow???


 Maybe she means having yarn over both hands and throw/pick according to the colour pattern.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I would not call that a bad habit, as long as you are enjoy knitting it don't matter how you knit.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I started knitting at age 9 and completed my first sweater at age 12. I have been knitting ever since. I am pretty much self taught. That is where I developed bad habits. I am ashamed to say, I am a pincher. I really want to learn to knit continental style but my tension is off and I drop stitches. It feels like I have 10 thumbs. Am I the only one?


Does it come out right? Are people happy with what you make them? Would even another knitter be able to tell HOW you knit from a finished product? Then don't worry about it. Knit the way that produces the best results for you.


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

No wonder you don't like to finish things if you are a "pincher" it must make you tired. Throwing is not hard, and gives you more tension on the yarn so your project will keep its shape.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

boncroft said:


> No wonder you don't like to finish things if you are a "pincher" it must make you tired. Throwing is not hard, and gives you more tension on the yarn so your project will keep its shape.


I finish everything and I am a good knitter. I knit all the way from to CT to FL in the car. Guess I don't get too tired! I have heard that Continental knitting is faster that's all. A couple of people have made the remark that pinching is a bad habit. That was the reason for my wanting to switch.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I finish everything and I am a good knitter. I knit all the way from to CT to FL in the car. Guess I don't get too tired! I have heard that Continental knitting is faster that's all. A couple of people have made the remark that pinching is a bad habit. That was the reason for my wanting to switch.


I was told once not to come back to a yarn shop until I could learn to knit the 'right' way. To them right meant continental. (Shop is now out of business...hooray)

I can't knit continental. My tension comes out too loose, it takes me forever to finish something and I JUST.DON'T.LIKE.IT.

That's me. As I said before, if you're turning out pieces and having fun doing it, then the way you are doing it is RIGHT.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I was told once not to come back to a yarn shop until I could learn to knit the 'right' way. To them right meant continental. (Shop is now out of business...hooray)
> 
> I can't knit continental. My tension comes out too loose, it takes me forever to finish something and I JUST.DON'T.LIKE.IT.
> 
> That's me. As I said before, if you're turning out pieces and having fun doing it, then the way you are doing it is RIGHT.


YES!! I am with you. My tension os all off when I knit continental. So guess I'll just pinch. 😜


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

since we started this "conversation" I have changed from "thrower" to "pincher" and find my tension is much better, and I find it much easier!!!! thank you for explaining (way back) what the difference was.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

meetoo said:


> since we started this "conversation" I have changed from "thrower" to "pincher" and find my tension is much better, and I find it much easier!!!! thank you for explaining (way back) what the difference was.


Good for you! I knit cables, lace, socks, sweaters, baby clothes etc, etc all pinching and I am good at it and I bet you are too. Whatever works the best for you. I can read directions, follow a chart, cast on using several methods and cast off using several methods. My gauge is right on. I have learned a lot on this site and will continue to learn and encourage others. If you are good at pinching, keep on pinching and be proud of it. It is just another technique.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> Good for you! I knit cables, lace, socks, sweaters, baby clothes etc, etc all pinching and I am good at it and I bet you are too. Whatever works the best for you. I can read directions, follow a chart, cast on using several methods and cast off using several methods. My gauge is right on. I have learned a lot on this site and will continue to learn and encourage others. If you are good at pinching, keep on pinching and be proud of it. It is just another technique.


I gave up trying to follow a chart - however, I am willing to try again. I could never remember what ALL the little icons stood for! I guess if I kept at it, I would very s l o w l y get them stored away in my memory!!!!!


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

meetoo said:


> I gave up trying to follow a chart - however, I am willing to try again. I could never remember what ALL the little icons stood for! I guess if I kept at it, I would very s l o w l y get them stored away in my memory!!!!!


Make yourself a little reminder on a post it. If you really get stuck there is always you Tube.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I used to be an innocent pincher. That is what I knew until I watched others knit. I liked how they held the yarn in their hands and never dropped it or the needles so I copied them and enjoyed the challenge of minimizing my hand movements so now I suppose I am a flicker. Continental knitting is easier now that I don't have to drop and pick up my yarn but I still knit English. Maybe I would be faster if I knit Continental but I am not in it for the race. I enjoy the process, being creative and the knitting community.


----------



## thirteenthumbs (Nov 3, 2013)

Isn't this site amazing! I don't knit shawls because I crochet ponchos. But I love knitting socks and hoping to get brave enough to tackle a sweater this winter.


----------

